# Topics > Conversational AI >  Virtual Assistant Platform, Kore.ai, Inc., Orlando, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kore.ai, Inc.

kore.ai/platform/virtual-assistant-platform

----------


## Airicist

"Kore.ai’s Recently Launched Japanese Virtual Assistant Platform is Now on AWS"

February 24, 2021

----------

